# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  دانلود فاکس پرو

## ghaum

سلام
من چطوری می توانم یک نسخه از foxpro تحت داس را دانلود کنم
متشکرم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من دارم اگه خواستید بفرمایید براتون میل بزنم اما فکر نمیکنید دیگه زمان برنامه تحت داس کمی به پایان نزدیک میشه؟

----------


## ghaum

سلام
ممنون می شوم که برایم به آدرس ghaum@yahoo.com بفرستید

به من یک سی دی دادند که یک سری اطلاعاتی در آن وجود دارد و گفتند که این اطلاعات را  می شود در فاکس پرو تحت داس دید 


خیلی متشکرم

----------


## ghaum

سلام
ببخشیدا!  پس چرا نمی فرستید


متشکرم

----------


## jirjirakk

من فاکس پرو دارم نزدیک 10 مگا بایت هستش.
اما فکر کنم همون فایل اجراییش کافی باشه برای باز کردن دیتابیس های فاکس

----------


## jirjirakk

همون فایل اجراییش رو این جا گزاشتم
http&#58;//members.lycos.co.uk/unlike/fx.exe
شاید کار راه انداز باشه

----------


## ghaum

سلام
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


ببخشید من حدود 2 روز میهمانی عید بودم و سر به اینترنت نزدم.


اگر کارتان با قایلی که براینات ارسال شده را نیافتاد بفرمایید برروی یک سایت قرار دهم.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


ببخشید من حدود 2 روز میهمانی عید بودم و سر به اینترنت نزدم.


اگر کارتان با قایلی که براینات ارسال شده را نیافتاد بفرمایید برروی یک سایت قرار دهم.

----------


## ghaum

سلام
خیلی متشکرم 
نیازی دیگر ندارم


موفق باشید

----------

